# Cadet Instructor Cadre Centennial



## gwp (20 Jul 2008)

The Cadet Instructor Cadre will begin to mark its Centennial in this training year and through next year.  There is a great opportunity to speak of the proud legacy of the Corps and its contribution to Canada. 

+  The Cadet Instructor Cadre is one of the oldest corps in the Canadian Forcess officially created May 1, 1909 as the "Corps of School Cadet Instructors (Miliitia)

+  The Centennial of the Canadian Forces Cadet Instructor Cadre is a significant milestone in the continuing Canadian story worthy of nantional commemoration and celebration given the crucial role that Cadet Instructors have played in our national history;

·	The Centennial of the Cadet Instructor Cadre is an opportunity for to recognize the hundreds of thousands of Canadian men and women who have volunteered to serve their community in the past and who those who continue to contribute to the development of the nation’s youth by leading the Canadian Cadet Organizations;

·	For 100 years the Canadian Forces Cadet Instructor Cadre has served Canada by meeting the aim of the Cadet Organization to instil in youth the attributes of good citizenship and leadership, promote physical fitness and foster an interest in the sea, land and air activities of Canada’s defence forces.  

·	The Canadian Forces Cadet Instructor Cadre is the pre-imminent specialist in youth leadership in the Canadian Forces, providing leadership instruction to tens of thousands of teenagers in communities large and small from coast to coast to coast.

·	Like all reservists, Canadian Forces Cadet Instructors come from all walks of life and are twice the citizen.  Some have former service in the Regular or Reserve Forces, many are former cadets giving back to the program others are parents of cadets and community leaders in their own right.

·	As a result of its service the Canadian Forces Cadet Instructor Cadre has influenced the lives and success of hundreds of thousands of young people who regularly credit their cadet experience for their success life.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Jul 2008)

You posted this once already. No double posts permitted!

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## gwp (20 Jul 2008)

May 1, 2009 will mark the Centennial of the founding of the Cadet Instructor Cadre. The Corps was authorized as the "Corps of School Cadet Instructors (Militia) and was composed of qualified make school teachers.  On 01 May 1921 the Corps was disbanded and reorganized.  On Jan 1, 1924 the designation was changed to "The Cadet Services of Canada" (Non Permanent)  It was later changed to the Cadet Services of Canada and continued until unification when the Cadet Instructors List was created to hold sea, air and army reserve officers training and administering the Royal Canadian Sea, Army and Air Cadets.  The name was changed in 1994 to Cadet Instructor Cadre.  It is the largest officer group in the entire Canadian Forces and represents the Canadian Forces in hundreds of communities from coast to coast to coast often where there is often no other CF presence.  Plans are underway to commemorate this significant milestone at the national, provincial and local level.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jul 2008)

Another thread  : why don't you add to your previous post? CENTENAIRE-CIC-CENTENIAL


----------



## RatCatcher (20 Jul 2008)

I like this post, being that I am formerly a Cadet. However one thing I have noticed is the lack of recognition that Reg/PRes (non-CIC) receive from the cadet org. In my opinion maybe CIC centenial could also implicate those of us who wear the uniform day in and day out and still find time to help the next generation.


----------



## rwgill (20 Aug 2008)

Ratcather, you raise a good point and personally, I believe that everyone who has worked with the CCO should be involved in some capacity.  Cadets and CIC officers have participated in many of the other regimental/branch anniversaries in the past and I only see it as fair.


----------



## gun runner (23 Aug 2008)

No arguements here! Sounds like a great idea!! Ubique


----------



## gwp (31 Aug 2008)

Logo for Cadet Instructor Cadre Centennial


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the info. If anyone is interested., contact the thread starter by PM.



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Another thread  : why don't you add to your previous post? CENTENAIRE-CIC-CENTENIAL



How true.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## gwp (26 Dec 2008)

The Canadian Forces Reserve Cadet Instructors Cadre will celebrate 100 years of service to Canada through 2009.  There are nearly 8,000 officers that represent the Canadian Forces from coast to coast to coast in large cities and hamlets in all regions of the country.  The Cadet Organizations, Royal Canadian Sea, Army and Air Cadets are part of the Nation’s fabric because of the dedication and service of thousands of adults who took it upon themselves to lead and mentor the teenagers of their community. While each of the Cadet Organizations has a different individual history the great legacy of youth leadership applies to all members of the modern day Canadian Forces Reserve Cadet Instructor Cadre. 

The first cadet instructors were detail by the Department of Militia to support Associations or Companies for Drill in Educational Institutions originally authorized by Militia General Order 18, July 25, 1879.  These Companies were confined to High Schools, Normal Schools, Colleges and Universities. Each institution was required to recommend one suitable person to be appointed Captain, and two suitable persons to be appointed Lieutenants to the Company.  The first authority for Cadet Instructors to hold rank in the Militia was promulgated in a Special General Order Dec. 21, 1903. Those individuals held their rank only as long as they remained active and the cadet corps was efficient. Subsequently, on May, 1, 1909, the “Corps of School Cadet Instructors (Militia) was authorized. The Corps was composed of qualified male school teachers and qualifications and promotion were as laid down for the Infantry of the Non-Permanent Active Militia.  On January 1, 1924 the designation was changed to “The Cadet Services of Canada”   Following the Second World War an establishment for the Cadet Services of Canada and a Civilian Instructional Cadre was organized as the fifth sub-component of the Canadian Army to administer and train the Royal Canadian Army cadets.   

In 1900, the Navy League of Canada sponsored a youth training program known as the Boy’s Naval Brigade, which, in 1923, was changed to the Navy League Sea Cadets.  Similar to the early school appointed officers for the Drill Associations, the first sea cadet officers were not members of the Royal Canadian Navy, Regular or Reserve, but civilians in uniform.  That condition remained until 1941, when sea cadet officers were appointed by Governor General’s Warrant. 

Prior to 1940, the first Air Cadet Squadrons were in fact Army Cadet Corps that were affiliated with Royal Canadian Air Force, Air Reserve Squadrons whose officers provided leadership.  On Nov, 11, 1940, an Order-in-Council established the Air Cadet League of Canada to work in partnership with the RCAF to support the Air Cadet Organization.  

What is now the modern day Canadian Forces Cadet Instructors Cadre Branch is the result of the unification of the Canadian Forces in 1969 and the subsequent consolidation of cadet instructors to the Cadet Instructors List.  The Cadet Instructors List was renamed the Cadet Instructors Cadre July, 21, 1994.

Centenaire · CIC · Centennial will be marked by several events in Ottawa during the first week of May 2009 including the presentation of a new camp flag.  The celebration will be recognized in events, displays and speeches at local cadet corps and squadrons, at each of the Summer Training Centres, at Regional Cadet Instructor Schools and at Regional Headquarters. The Canadian Forces Cadet Instructors Cadre Centennial is an opportunity to highlight with honour and pride the unique and special service that is provided by the largest officer occupation in the CF.  Canadian Forces Officers whose mission is “To instil in youth the attributes of good citizenship, and leadership, promote physical fitness and stimulate an interest in the sea, land, and air activities of the Canadian Forces. 
​-30-


----------



## gwp (14 Feb 2009)

Eight page magazine insert on the History of the CF CIC

http://www.cadets.ca/WorkArea/showcontent.aspx?id=58732

Poster

http://www.cadets.ca/WorkArea/showcontent.aspx?id=58724

Bookmark

http://www.cadets.ca/WorkArea/showcontent.aspx?id=58726

Information on National CF CIC Centennial Mess Dinner in Ottawa 

http://www.cadets.ca/WorkArea/showcontent.aspx?id=64392


----------



## gwp (23 Apr 2009)

CIC Centennial Commorative Events in Ottawa 30 Apr - 2 May 2009.  

a. House of Commons Recognition Event - 30 Apr 09. The Speaker of the House of Commons will host the 13 Provincial and Territorial CIC Representatives and other guests in the Speaker's Gallery at 1000 hrs 30 Apr 09. The Minister will make a statement recognizing the CIC during Routine Proceedings - Statements by Ministers. Thereafter, the Minister and Speaker of the House will co-host a luncheon in the Speaker's Chambers. The CIC representatives will also be provided a private tour of the Parliament Buildings and attend Question Period.

b. Proclamation Signing & Branch Flag Unveiling - 0900 hrs 1 May 09 The Minister will preside over the event, with CDS and other VIPs in attendance. The event will occur on the concourse of NDHQ. RCSU COs CSTC COs, PAOs, Branch Advisory members and key leaders from C Res & Cdts organization will attend.

c. CIC Centennial Mixed Mess Dinner - 1830 for 1930 hrs 2 May 09. MGen Tabbernor, C Res & Cdts, will be the guest speaker.


----------



## rwgill (24 Apr 2009)

CADET INSTRUCTORS CADRE> BRANCH FLAG & CENTENNIAL SOUVENIR ITEMS
Original Email message



> Reference: 1085-30-9 (D Cdts 6-2-2) of 16 September 2008
> 
> The Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC) Branch flag will be officially unveiled by the Minister of National Defence at a ceremony to be held on 1 May 2009 on the main concourse of National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa.
> 
> ...



Nothing will be available until after the unveiling of the flag..............I checked.


----------



## gwp (7 May 2009)

The National News Release 

CIC 09.001 May 7, 2009 

MINISTER MACKAY AND CHIEF OF DEFENCE STAFF RECOGNIZE THE CIC CENTURY OF SERVICE

OTTAWA, ON – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, General Walt Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff (CDS), and Major-General Dennis Tabbernor, Chief - Reserves and Cadets (C Res & Cdts) presided over a military ceremony to mark a century of service for the Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC) on May 1, 2009.

“Cadet Instructors have provided much for our country to be proud of,” said Minister MacKay. “I’ve been encouraging my colleagues in Parliament to participate and support their local efforts to join me in recognizing the Cadet Instructors and their Cadre as they celebrate 100 years of services. Here’s to the next 100 years”.

The signing of the proclamation and unveiling of the branch flag symbolizes the formal recognition of the 100th anniversary of the CIC and its predecessor, first established on 
May 1, 1909. 

Officers of the CIC are members of the Canadian Forces Reserve whose primary duty is the supervision, administration and training of teenaged youth of the Royal Canadian Sea, Army and Air Cadets in Corps and Squadrons across Canada.

“As we unveil those flags and begin the celebration of 100 years of service, I look to those young Cadets who brought the scrolls out and the Cadets here on the side; these Cadets have made the best choices to start off their life, and I am just so pleased because the future of Canada is in your hands. And we feel pretty confident. I am very, very proud to have been a product of Cadets and I'm proud to be your Chief of Defence Staff,” said General Natynczyk.

CIC Officers were also recognized in the House of Commons on Thursday, April 30, 2009 when all members of the House were invited to join Canadians in celebrating this 100th anniversary. 

There are approximately 7,800 CIC Officers in over 1,100 Corps and Squadrons across Canada. To mark this significant milestone the CIC will participate in anniversary celebrations from 
April 1, 2009 to March 31, 2010. The branch motto of “Illuminate Viam”, loosely translated as “Illuminate the way,” reflects the CIC’s aim in honouring the past, showcasing the present and ensuring the future of the CIC.


The flag is comprised of the three Canadian Forces elemental colours behind a centred CIC Branch badge.  The gold trim is representative of the cadets who are the primary focus of the CIC.  Cadets are the common element that binds the three elements within the branch. In addition to presenting the new Branch Flag the Minister and CDS signed a Proclamation to mark the Centennial of the Branch:

WHEREAS Canada and its youth have been well served by the Cadet Organizations since 1879
AND WHEREAS, the Cadet Instructors Cadre, responsible for the administration, training and supervision of these cades have diligently carried out their responsibilities in a highly professional manner, 
AND WHEREAS, the Cadet Instructors Cadres predecessor under the Militia Act (1909) was first established on May 1, 1909,
THEREFORE, BE IT RESOLVED that the year 2009 shall be designated the 100th Anniversary Year of the Cadet Instructors Cadre in Canada, 
AND THEREFORE, Canadians are encouraged to commemorate this historic occasion by conducting celebrations from sea to sea to sea.    
Signed General W. J. Natynczyk CMM, MSC CD


----------



## gwp (21 May 2009)

FROM: NDHQ DGRC OTTAWA//D CDTS JCR//
DTG: R 201126Z MAY 09
SUBJ: CADET INSTRUCTORS CADRE - A CENTURY OF SERVICE
FM NDHQ DGRC OTTAWA//D CDTS JCR//
TO CANFORGEN
UNCLAS CANFORGEN 095/09 CDS 018/09
SUBJ: CADET INSTRUCTORS CADRE - A CENTURY OF SERVICE
1.  INITIALLY CONCEIVED ON 1 MAY 1909 AS A QUOTE CORPS OF SCHOOL
CADET INSTRUCTORS (MILITIA) UNQUOTE, THE PRESENT-DAY CADET
INSTRUCTORS CADRE (CIC) IS A SUB-COMPONENT OF THE CANADIAN FORCES
RESERVE AND IS COMPRISED OF OFFICERS WITH A MANDATE TO DELIVER A
VIBRANT AND EXCITING YOUTH PROGRAM TO THE YOUNG CANADIANS INVOLVED
IN THE CANADIAN CADET ORGANIZATIONS (CCO). THE CENTENNIAL COMMITTEE
WILL FOCUS THE ACTIVITIES ON A SERIES OF KEYNOTE NATIONAL AND
PROVINCIAL EVENTS DURING THE PERIOD 1 MAY 09-30 APR 10.
2. THE CCO IS THE LARGEST FEDERALLY FUNDED YOUTH PROGRAM IN CANADA
AND OFFERS A WIDE VARIETY OF STRUCTURED AND CHALLENGING ACTIVITIES
FOR YOUTH, WITH THE OBJECTIVES OF PROMOTING PHYSICAL FITNESS,
DEVELOPING THE ATTRIBUTES OF GOOD CITIZENSHIP AND LEADERSHIP IN THE
ADOLESCENT PARTICIPANTS, AND STIMULATING AN INTEREST IN THE CANADIAN
FORCES.  WITH 7500 CIC OFFICERS THE CIC OPERATES APPROXIMATELY 1140
CADET UNITS, TRAINING SOME 50,000 CADETS IN MORE THAN 740
COMMUNITIES SPREAD THROUGHOUT EVERY PROVINCE AND TERRITORY OF
CANADA.
3.  THE OFFICERS OF THE CIC COME FROM ALL WALKS OF LIFE. THE VAST
MAJORITY SERVE THE CANADIAN FORCES ON A PART-TIME BASIS WHILE
CONTINUING FULL-TIME STUDIES OR PURSUING A CIVILIAN CAREER.
4. AS WE APPROACH THE CENTENARY OF THE CIC, WE MUST NOT OVERLOOK THE
SIGNIFICANT CONTRIBUTION THESE OFFICERS HAVE MADE TO THE DEVELOPMENT
OF OUR NATION S YOUTH. OVER THE PAST CENTURY, HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS
OF YOUNG CANADIANS HAVE BENEFITED FROM THEIR LEADERSHIP AND
DEDICATION.
5. GIVEN THE SIGNIFICANT CONTRIBUTION THAT THE CIC HAS MADE IN THE
DEVELOPMENT OF SO MANY CANADIANS, IT IS MY SINCERE HOPE THAT YOU
WILL JOIN ME IN SHOWING CONTINUED SUPPORT TO THE CADET INSTRUCTORS
CADRE DURING THEIR CENTENNIAL YEAR.


----------

